

Gore: U.S. corn ethanol 'was not a good policy' - wiks
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-20023671-54.html?tag=cnetRiver

======
devmonk
_First-generation ethanol_

Ethanol has been produced for ages. It is ridiculous and unwise to call it
"first-generation ethanol" or even "first-generation-process ethanol". The
fact is that they had no green solution for gasoline production, so they used
something that seemed green and was much more expensive, then funded the oil
companies to use it, but there was no way it was a viable alternative, and it
promised to tear up the environment by forcing excessive corn farming for a
demand that could never be met.

We need to focus on energy R&D, not stopgaps and unviable energy solutions. In
the meantime, if you want green, do everything you can to support teleworking.

